# Mangoes(s)



## TortoiseMan

Hey People,

I've got a question - I've brought a mango, and I was wondering if I can feed it to him whole with the skin on or not?

Cheers,
Josh ( TM )


----------



## HLogic

I feed mine whole mangoes - only as a treat (high sugar content). The size of the tort will determine whether or not it can bite through the skin with any effectiveness.


----------



## N2TORTS

The whole Kute and cabbada .... the rhine has the most value *
Mango rhines are soft when ripeand very edible for your torts! 

JD~


----------



## TortoiseMan

Ok thanks for the quick reply!

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## TortoiseMan

Hey people,

Gave him some mango today and he seemed to love it! So I've added a few photographs!

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## bakexlove

Awwww! Cutieee


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

We have fed them, never been any issues.


----------



## Jacqui

I like the big seed inside. They are great to let the tortoises gnaw on to wear on those beaks.


----------

